# spring assisters



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I,ve bought spring assistors for the rear and looking at the picture i cant get my head round where the two long plates fit, i cant remember whether the axle is under or over the spring either( 03 Ducato) obviously the top bracket is held on by the existing bump stop i assumed the bottom bracket clamped the leaf spring but if the top bracket is at the side of the chassis this cant be the case as the leaf spring will be directly under the chassis.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

On a Fiat chassis you will find that the rear axle hangs below the leaf springs.


cabby


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

*advice on spring assisters please.*

anbody any comments about where the two long plates go. thanks sideways


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Looks to me as though you have too many bits.

The plates with the round marks on are probably for the bump stops and will be held against the top of the springs by the U-bolts.

The assisters hang outside or inside of the spring on the brackets.

What you need to show is a picture of where the shock absorber bracket is, as that is probably where the bottom of the springs attach.

Are those springs the assisters or the original vehicle springs?

Peter


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

They are assistors to go on the rear of my ducato, the cranked bracket goes at the top and is held in place by the origional bump stop with the bracket at the side of the chassis, the brackets with the bolts clamp round the axle, it obvious that the spring fits over the two circular rubbers, that leaves the long plates, it may become blindingly obvious once i,m under there but at the minute i cant figure it out in my head.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The long plates must go under the U-bolts that hold the springs to the axle, with the lower bump stop attached to it and the other one directly above on the bracket, the spring bottom clamps to the axle, so the whole thing hangs outside the springs as I thought.

What you need to sort out is whether the assisters go inside or outside the springs, but as the brake backplate is probably too close to allow that, they probably have to go inboard of the springs.

Peter


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Thats not feasable as the leaf spring fit under the chassis line with the assisters fitted inboard directly next to the chassis, there is only a top bump stop, the axle is square section and the bottom plate must clamp round it next to the spring on the inboard side, you cant fasten the bottom bracket in the way you describe as it would be directly below the bump stop. what i dont see is whats made the circular wear mark on the long plate? how can it be the spring when the spring fits over the rubber blocks?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The mark is from the top bump stop hitting the plate, if you haven't got a bottom bump stop.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can you post a photo of the axle and leaf spring please.
And what did those assisters come off of.
cabby


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

camper is in storage cabby, i will get to it next week, their off a ducato same as mine their s/h and i think the seller had someone else remove them for him as he was a bit vacant about what the two long plates were for. i can visualise the fitting but i,m f****d if i can see what those plates are for.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

could they possibly be extra bits to use when there is a shock absorber involved in the setup.

cabby


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

your probably right i think their for the bin!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Best save them, in case I am wrong.   

cabby


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

After looking at the van its now become apparent that the long plates have been removed in error, there origional Fiat plates that fit under the shackles and are bump stop landing plates. thanks all .


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Do you mean they were removed from the other vehicle in error. if so am glad I said hang onto them. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Try these bad boys


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

yes thats right cabby, thanks.


----------

